# Prohormones need assistance!!



## ejq25 (Aug 24, 2014)

I would like to know where to find more information on cyles of prohormones. I have heard a lot of hype about super dmz 2.0 but I do not want to take anything I am not fully aware of how to use and correctly do PCT. Where can I learn more information about this product and products like it so I can safely complete a cycle and PCT? Thanks!


----------



## ldog (Aug 24, 2014)

Go to the newbie section and read up. This stuff is no joke and you need to educate yourself. Be an advocate for yourself. I recommend you spend hours reading this site and others.


----------



## Bucks10 (Aug 24, 2014)

SDMZ 2 is a good dry product. I'm actually using it now at the end of a long run to increase strength and dry out.  

Google it and read some logs and what people used for a PCT and cycle support.


----------



## ejq25 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have researched it a bit, but I am confused as to how to obtain SERMs without a prescription? Also what is a good AI to run?


----------



## ldog (Aug 25, 2014)

Check out Iron Mag Research Labs for other products. I recommend Arimidex or Nolvadex. Have you been tested for the possibility of being a candidate for TRT? Most TRT docs will prescribe all AI's needed.


----------



## ejq25 (Aug 25, 2014)

I honestly didn't consider that. Thanks


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 28, 2014)

ldog said:


> Check out Iron Mag Research Labs for other products. I recommend Arimidex or Nolvadex. Have you been tested for the possibility of being a candidate for TRT? Most TRT docs will prescribe all AI's needed.


Check my signature for link and discount code. 

Idog - Thanks for the support


----------



## ldog (Aug 28, 2014)

not an issue Chez...the products speak for themselves.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 28, 2014)

SDMZ 3.0 is the way to go. 

*SUPER-DMZ Rx 3.0&#153; - Pro-Anabolic Triple Complex*

*The Most Powerful Triple Stack Designer on the Market!*







*- Increases Lean Muscle Mass*
- Increases Strength & Power
- Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
- Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
- No Bloating or Water Retention 

*MORE INFO...*


----------



## orange24 (Aug 28, 2014)

Heavy is correct. Go grab some!!! Can't wait for this one.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 29, 2014)

ejq25 said:


> I have researched it a bit, but I am confused as to how to obtain SERMs without a prescription?


----------



## perarded123 (Aug 30, 2014)

cannot go wrong with any of iml's line: http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/index.php?dispatch=product_features.view&variant_id=597


----------

